# Ave. Weight for Nigi Wether?



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Curious what and average weight for a nigi wether is?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adult probably around 80 lbs


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I guess they don't get quite as big as bucks? :shrug: my buck is 92 lbs., dk if that helps or not.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, then my boys at 80 and 85 are just about right. Thanks! I always worry that they are over weight but, guess they are fine.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

75-80 lbs is about right. They're pretty much the same as a doe. A buck is much more bulky and muscled so they'll be heavier.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ours is about 45-50 pounds. The only wether we have isnt very big


----------

